# Every body panel on this E90 bedazzled - Worst E90 Ever?



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

Only in California... :tsk:


----------



## FCBayernFTW (Oct 10, 2005)

: puke:: puke:: puke:

that just looks silly. 

WHy would someone cover the fogs with a roundel?:tsk:


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

cwinter said:


> Only in California... :tsk:


Not surprised. The 3 series has become the new Honda Civic in California. They are everywhere!!!


----------



## tommydogsdad (Feb 15, 2007)

My eyes, my eyes!!!


----------



## BavarianBeast (Feb 4, 2010)

i......i....im lost for words...poor thing


----------



## PhillyNate (Jul 27, 2008)

That spells douche.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

ouch my eyes!


----------



## spydrz (Oct 1, 2004)

Why? WHY????


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

Elite Body & Costum Shop should be closed down for vehicle cruelty.:tsk:


----------



## mujjuman (Feb 2, 2009)

Whyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Panzerleutnant (Jan 16, 2010)

That stupid ass car makes me want to set myself on fire... terrible. I hate it so much.


----------



## renabee (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm sad!!! It looks like a bad suit!


----------



## dannyone (Feb 14, 2010)

What fffff was he thinking you spoiled the car


----------



## spazmataz (Aug 6, 2006)

I know everyone can do whatever they want to their car.... personal taste blah blah but this is one of those cases where everyone can agree, the owner's taste is baaaaddd... mod choice, baaaadd!! just baaaaaddddddddd!! everywhere... That car is ugly!!!!!! well the car is fine but the OP has done some really ugly stuff!!1


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

cwinter said:


> Only in California... :tsk:


Yes... this makes me ashamed to say I live here. :eeps:


----------

